# NI girl having ICSI at GCRM Glasgow Oct/Nov



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all, I'm completely new to this site and hope to chat to others who are maybe in the same situation as myself. I'm 31, dh is 30 and we are starting ICSI at GCRM in Glasgow this month. We're travelling from NI over to Glasgow for the treatment.Would love to hear from anyone who has had or is going to have treatment there. Feeling v nervous about everything!We're heading over to Glasgow tomorrow for our Consents Appt and DH having SSR also so fingers crossed all goes well! Been told I'll be on a long protocol (not exactly sure what that means) and due to start down regulating next week. Would love to hear from anyone who has had IVF or ICSI at this clinic (or any other). am panicking a bit about the whole thing!


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, didnt want to read and run. I'm sorry i dont have any experience of GCRM but i'm sure there are some ladies on here who can give you advice and share their experiences. Why dont you post on the oct/nov cycle thread on here as the ladies are a great support during tx.

Hoping it all goes well, good luck.

Emma xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey there Rosecat im gonna post you the link for the thread that the girls who used GCRM would have chatted on ,its gone kinda quiet with them all now but they def had a few success stories with the ni girls most recently a set of twins born to Holly and DH .Sure you can have a wee read through it if you want and maaybe hopefully one of them maybe lurking and come on to say hi.Good luck 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200795.0


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi girls thanks for replying to me so quickly - delighted to see the first replies to my post! Have been meaning to join FF for ages now so thought I better before treatment starts. I will def take a look at that thread Emak. Would you believe ithe girl I spoke to about GCRM was actually Holly! She is a definite success story - hopefully it'll rub off. Will look on that now. Thanks again


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Rosecat and welcome
Just wanted to wish u both all the best for 2morrow and i cant wait to hear all when u return i will be    away     
we need more glasggeeee hens


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Well Holly I've finally took and plunge and joined FF instead of browsing people's posts from afar! Thanks a lot for thinking of us - will keep you posted. Heading over just for the day. Will be in airport after 12 and appointment not until 3.30 so we're thinking of heading to Braehead shopping centre instead of going into the city centre. I think you said Braehead isn't too far from the clinic. Hopefully DH's retrieval will go alright. Will keep you posted. I hope you and the 2 wee ones are keeping well. I'm sure they're getting big now


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Rosecat,

Just replied on another thread but wanted to say hello here too. The thread emak gave is full of great information, I think I read every page before I went over! In saying that, it sounds like you went striaght to the source casue Holly set up the thread so its all thanks to her  

Holly, hope your wee babs are doing gr8  

I cycled with another girl, cMac, and she also had a successfuly cycle in GCRM so it all good.


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Lil75 - I replied to you on another thread there I think! I'm not the best with these sites although hopefully I'll get into the swing of it. It's so reassuring to be in touch with other girls who are actually going though the same thing - instead of feeling alone all the time! Sorry for all the questions in the other message. I must take a look at that thread Holly started. I have to say Holly has been a great help to me so far.


----------

